

Doesn't feel like work (or I've forgotten) - sivers
http://sivers.org/notwork

======
mrkurt
It's easy to forget the hard work when you're successful. This is why so many
successful people can't understand others' lack of success.

Also, I dunno about anyone else, but changing a kid's diaper feels like work.

------
dschobel
I'm fairly sure at this point that Derek is a Dilbert-esque character working
in some anonymous cube farm making these posts to make everyone else as
miserable as he is.

At least, that's what I need to believe to keep my world view coherent.

No one can be this happy with their job/life, can they?

~~~
sivers
Damn. You're on to my master plan. :-)

No really maybe I've just forgotten, but I just don't remember starting my
company to be very hard. Just lots of little “taking care of business” things
in a row, that were all pretty interesting.

~~~
pedalpete
interesting use of words Derek. Starting your company wasn't very hard just
'taking care of business', but isn't business normally considered work?

Having said that, when you are working on a product you love, it shouldn't
feel like work. It's not a daily slog. You look forward to creating and
getting the work out there (music, technology, cooking...).

Dictionary.com says work is 'Physical or mental effort or activity directed
toward the production or accomplishment of something.'

Derek, you created a great business, and if I'm not mistaken, you actually
learned how to program in the process of creating CDBaby. I'm sure there were
challenges along the way, but you saw them as that. Challenges. Opportunities
to get better. Opportunities to build something great.

But if you didn't have that passion to create, if you were doing it because
you were told you needed to, or some other reason, I'm sure it would feel like
work.

It's all in the perspective, and where a person finds there passion.
Unfortunately for far too many people, they never find it.

------
mbenjaminsmith
That's cool - and something I've wanted for (and considered writing) more than
once.

It doesn't seem to handle key-mappings. Is it open source? Could key mappings
be changed? I always map capslock to esc, which keeps me sane...

Keep on truckin'

